# Clone and humidity dome



## Chicken (May 1, 2006)

7" humidity dome.
gauge reading at: 79.3 F, 48% humidity.
Olvias gel
peat pellet
distilled water
42watt CFL
clone 4 days old
i have 8 clones, 4 each from a mother plant inside the humidity dome. Its in olvia gel and peat pellet. Theres (1)42watt CFL 5 inches on top of the dome and (2)42watt CFL 21 inches from the dome (those 2 are ment for the mother plant). 

1. I'm real concern with the clone, what should be the temperature and humidity be for the clones?

2. I also mist the clones and dome about 2-4 times a day. is that a good thing to mist them constantly or am i just overwatering them?

3. what can cause the clone to wilt? 

4. also, i notice that theres a gap from where i inserted the clone into the peat pellet. I notice when i picked it up and saw the stem moving. only 3 of the clones has gap. will it still grow root?

*-------------------------heres my schedule so far--------------------*
*day 1)* fresh cut clone birth, mist clone and dome @ 12:00 pm

*day 2)* mist clone and dome @ 9:00 am, 1:25 am (night) O/C dome                     8:29-54pm

*day 3) *mist clone and dome at 7:40 am, 6:30 pm, 3:05 am (night)

*day 4)* mist clone and dome at 7:40 am, 5:12 pm, 9:00 pm O/C dome                   8:40-9:00 pm (probably gonna mist again at 1 or 2 am depending if           clone recover from wilt due to Open dome at 8:40-9:00 pm.)


I'm being detailed as i can, i hope this help you help me. Thanks in advance


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 1, 2006)

Sounds to me like you have _too much_ humidity.

Misting the plants AND the dome leaves no room for moisture transfer.
Try misting only 1 x/day, and don't spray the dome.  Remove the dome and use it to "fan" the clones for a few moments to get rid of that air.
For even better results, when you mist do it with bottled _sparkling water--_water to which CO2 (carbonation) has been added.
This gap--do you mean a gasp between the stem and the interior sides of the hole?


----------



## Chicken (May 1, 2006)

yup, thats the gap i'm talking about. 

also, should i make holes on the dome so they can breath?


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 1, 2006)

Roots won't grow unless they are touching _something_.  When I rooted clones and there was a space between the stem and the pre-punched hole in the oasis cube I'd drizzle a little powdery potting soil into the hole to make a better fit.
I also used to drill like about 20 or so tiny tiny holes in the dome for air transference.  You can accomplish close to the same thing by just propping up one corner of the dome.

P.S. as roots develop, the need for high humidity diminishes.
Break your plants into "regular" air slowly by leaving more and more air space between the dome and tray.


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 1, 2006)

Also, clones like a PH of about 5 which is pretty low, as far as misting goes, if you have condensation on the sides of the dome you are doing OK.


----------



## Hick (May 1, 2006)

Wow!! biff. "5" sounds kinda' low to me. I'm not up on hydro techniques/specifics, so I'll not say .."It ain't so"...but I personally have _never_ rooted in anything lower than 6.2-6.5 .."in *dirt*"


----------



## Chicken (May 1, 2006)

yeah i would suppose so. i don't think your suppose to go lower than 6 in soil grow.


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 1, 2006)

For hydro I was told and have always had good luck with real low ph, I'm sure it works with higher levels. I would have thought it was too low also, but it works for me. I'm also just talking about pre-root growth here, once you have roots then they need the ph to start taking up nutes.


----------

